# is www.exoticpets.co.uk reliable



## rorydalton (Dec 28, 2014)

i live in london and i want to order an insect will it arrive safely. is the website relaible.


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I've ordered a number of tarantulas from them. All arrived well packaged and healthy.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Rude and overpriced. Not for me, personally.


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Rude and overpriced. Not for me, personally.


Agreed. They are ridiculously over priced and they have limited experience with Spiders.

I use The Spider Shop for my Online Spider purchases. Bugz UK are also pretty good in my opinion and they have a huge range on inverts.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Rather than use exoticpets.co.uk . . . . try . . . - exotic-pets.co.uk instead.

Two different companies and they are like chalk and cheese. 

I've used exotic-pets.co.uk several times and Chris (the manager) is a member on here and has been for many years.
He is a very experienced tarantula keeper and breeds many of the species they have for sale.


----------



## Squishy35 (Aug 28, 2014)

I didn't realise there was a difference, I've ordered from and never had problems from exotic-pets, never heard of the other and as I've just seen the price of their T's won't be ordering from there!! Way overpriced


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Exotic-pets.co.uk never seam to have anything in stock when it comes to stickies and mantids and exoticpets.co.uk ARE over priced.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Madseyden said:


> Exotic-pets.co.uk never seam to have anything in stock when it comes to stickies and mantids .


These dont have a large fan base like tarantulas and so dont sell as well, so I would go to either  Bugzuk or  Metamorphosis


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

polyped.de has a fantastic selection of female tarantulas also.

based in germany, so maybe not so good ordering in winter weather, but one of my favourite suppliers


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tarantula Bristol maybe?
5 of my 8 spiders are from them and I can't fault them at all. I like their website setup and IMHO they have a decent selection of sexed females and males, too.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I used these guys a couple times, best service I have used with excellent communication as something was out of stock and was quickly sorted. Also received some advice which I have never got from another company, plus they have a few less common ones to choose from which something I never liked about TSS

Exotic Animals


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

herper147 said:


> I used these guys a couple times, best service I have used with excellent communication as something was out of stock and was quickly sorted. Also received some advice which I have never got from another company, plus they have a few less common ones to choose from which something I never liked about TSS
> 
> Exotic Animals[/QUOTE
> 
> Might be worth checking they send the correct species too. The Hentzi they show is a A.geniculata for a start...:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They (chris @ exotic-pets) are very reliable and can be found at most of the invert shows too. If you are looking for anything specific then give him a email and he will try his hardest to help out. Has some pretty amazing snakes and unusual exotics too


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

herper147 said:


> I used these guys a couple times, best service I have used with excellent communication as something was out of stock and was quickly sorted. Also received some advice which I have never got from another company, plus they have a few less common ones to choose from which something I never liked about TSS
> 
> Exotic Animals


They arent the same as exotic pets and iv heard some pretty bad feedback from them


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Martin Goss and Bristol for me


----------



## exotic animals co uk (May 26, 2012)

markaveli said:


> herper147 said:
> 
> 
> > I used these guys a couple times, best service I have used with excellent communication as something was out of stock and was quickly sorted. Also received some advice which I have never got from another company, plus they have a few less common ones to choose from which something I never liked about TSS
> ...


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

exotic animals co uk said:


> markaveli said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for highlighting this, its corrected now. however they are out of stock atm so not a big issue. got two females but not spiderlings yet.
> ...


----------



## turtlelover666 (Jul 26, 2009)

for online i go to either The Spider Shop or Tarantulas Bristol. Both have good selection and competitively priced.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

herper147 said:


> I used these guys a couple times, best service I have used with excellent communication as something was out of stock and was quickly sorted. Also received some advice which I have never got from another company, plus they have a few less common ones to choose from which something I never liked about TSS
> 
> Exotic Animals


I'd be very wary of buying from a 'company' that doesnt show a VAT number, shows no registered address, no land line telephone number and the only contact number is via a mobile number.


----------



## rking1950 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Spider Shop, just put in google and the web page will come up. I'm an old Aracnist and have dealt with this guy for a long time. I've also met him at the B.T.S meets he's a genuine guy.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

No "........


----------

